# Let's see them tattoo's!



## Dmoseley (Oct 28, 2010)

Just like the title say's show off all your body art! The only one I have that is not listed is a red and black nautical star on my right forearm.


----------



## mroutdoorsman (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

I'll have to get pics of my three!


----------



## Dmoseley (Oct 28, 2010)

Awesome artwork!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

gonna have hubby take pictures of mine later!


----------



## Dmoseley (Oct 28, 2010)

Sounds great! Can't wait to see them!


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

No GSD's? Humpf! (thinking) I have a friend with paw prints.


----------



## Dmoseley (Oct 28, 2010)

Haha I want to get a picture of my black lab a portrait rather tattooed on my leg.


----------



## Navah (Aug 10, 2010)

Does anyone have a GSD one? I have been looking for one forever and can never find one i like. Im thinking next year I may go and get my first tattoo =). I have been thinking about it for the last six years LOL finally going to do it!


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Wanna see what a removal looks like? I have 3 that I got done when I was 18, don't really like them anymore and want to do something way cooler.... Made a promise to myself that I would follow through 100% with the laser removal of 2 before I get anything new.... I'll go take some pics


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

And FYI.... I'm not a baby and don't think tattoos hurt but if anyone ever wants to get one erased.... NOT FUN!! it takes soooo long and HURTS!!


----------



## Dmoseley (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeah tattoo removal is a long and drawn out experience I mean there really burning it off you.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow, beautiful! But mroutdoorsman, I have to ask where you got those photos of me to use as a model!!?? Looks just like me- any chance you believe that?


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

I feel you CaseysGSD. I'm getting a tree removed off my back. (yes, I said a tree) Too stupid of a story to share. I'm on session number 4, going in for the 5th on Monday. The only thing I can compare it to is being splattered by hot cookng oil for 15 minutes straight. The good thing is, I'm seeing some very nice fading in certain areas. Can't wait till its over.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

crisp said:


> I feel you CaseysGSD. I'm getting a tree removed off my back. (yes, I said a tree) Too stupid of a story to share. I'm on session number 4, going in for the 5th on Monday. The only thing I can compare it to is being splattered by hot cookng oil for 15 minutes straight. The good thing is, I'm seeing some very nice fading in certain areas. Can't wait till its over.


Yea, fun right LOL! the smell afterwards is the best BLAH! I found some before and after pics, I'll post them in a bit (I have to upload)


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Ok, so here is my first one...very small and stupid but it was my first so I will keep it and hope to put something around it.









Now for the removals, this is on my calf the before picture is over 10 years old and funny enough you can see dog dishes in it that belonged to a German Shepherd I had back then! (it's a picture of a picture so it kinds sucks sorry!)








That one was VERY dark so it's taking a lot to be rid of it,this is after 8 laser sessions...still needs about 6 more








This on is on my back, also taken about 12 years ago and again a picture of a picture.








I hated this one because evetyone thought it was a Harley symbol and I am NOT a biker chick (no offence to those who are!

Here is after just one removal...this one is coming off very fast....hard to take a good pic though!

















And that's all for now....pretty lame I know LOL....more to come after the 2 are off though!


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Interesting thread.  I have a new tattoo in the works, it's been 5 years since i've had any done (all of mine were done at 18).










I got this one done for Harley (you can see her eye in the pic), now that she's gone i'm thinking of maybe adding to it, maybe more prints for Odin and Noire.










The other ones I don't have good pictures of. :crazy:


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

i got a simple tribal frog on my right arm and a tribal lizard w/ the tail wrapping around my arm on the left arm... nothing too fancy or detailed


----------



## mroutdoorsman (Oct 4, 2010)

Stosh said:


> Wow, beautiful! But mroutdoorsman, I have to ask where you got those photos of me to use as a model!!?? Looks just like me- any chance you believe that?


If that is the case I think I just fell in love  The character's name is Dawn by Joseph Michael Linsner.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Navah said:


> Does anyone have a GSD one?


Yes.


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

Heres one of mine...


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

the other shoulder...


----------



## Dmoseley (Oct 28, 2010)

Very nice Dennq! your artist is talented.


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

Okay so the first one I got 3 weeks before my 19th birthday....








And I swore I wouldn't get another tattoo on my ribs...needless to say....I got this one at 21....


----------



## Dmoseley (Oct 28, 2010)

Very nice! I want to get my ribs covered but I know how bad it's going to hurt. When my half sleeve hit my elbow I nearly died from the pain lol....


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

Dmoseley said:


> Very nice! I want to get my ribs covered but I know how bad it's going to hurt. When my half sleeve hit my elbow I nearly died from the pain lol....


Not gonna lie, the ribs hurt like ****; but not so bad that I didn't get a second one. If I ever get a third tattoo I'll be adding to the flower tattoo on my left ribs.


----------



## Dmoseley (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeah I can't stand the way it feel's when you the needle goes over bone it feel's like a chisel drilling away at my bones...


----------



## mroutdoorsman (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Dennq said:


> Heres one of mine...


cool skeleton rib cage guitar!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

here are some of mine (i need to take more pics...) pirate is all color now, and im missing pic of at least 5-6 tattoo's


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

Dennq said:


> Heres one of mine...


 

This tattoo represents a very dark time in my life. My music died, as well as a memorial cross celebrating my parents life and the pain I still endure to this very day from all of this...


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

Dmoseley said:


> Yeah I can't stand the way it feel's when you the needle goes over bone it feel's like a chisel drilling away at my bones...



That's exactly what it felt like and how I described how it felt. And considering there's not a whole lot of cushion on the ribs, it was pretty much bone the entire time.


----------



## Dmoseley (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeah i wanted to get my elbow's covered but i have been rethinking it since I felt the paint.


----------

